# Blue and white?



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

My mare has Blue and White patches with a few brown spots. Is she classed as a Skewbald/Pinto or is there a specific name for this colour?
Thanks!
Jaisie & Skye
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't give any suggestions on what your horse's color is without pictures.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Without pictures, the first thing that I imagined was a My Little Pony. Ha. Please post some pictures.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

WELCOME to the forum!

Photos would be very helpful. If you need help learning how to post them, let us know.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Im going to assume blue patches with brown spots would be a blue roan pinto (depending on breed) or possible bay roan. As the others said, pictures are best.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is this the mare in question?










If so, she's a gray tobiano, who will eventually turn either white or fleabitten (aquiring more very small, dark freckles) in her "blue" patches. And she's also not a Thoroughbred, or at least not a purebred one.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> And she's also not a Thoroughbred, or at least not a purebred one.


How in the worl can you know that?!? Not questioning you at all, just impressed!:clap:


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha! TB's don't come in spots like that--no tobiano in the breed. :wink:


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Doh! Easy as that! Still impressed!


----------



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys! And yes that is my mare. I know she's not a purebred thoroughbred - only put thoroughbred as there was no option for cross breeds. She is 3/4 thoroughbred and 1/4 welsh cob. Are you certain she will change colour? As I met her 12 year old mum who was still blue and white. Unless you mean she will change in her much later life?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Every grey horse changes at a different rate. It totally depends upon the horse. some turn white quickly, others seem to go slowly.


----------



## whitewater (Jul 9, 2011)

Welsh x Tb?
Is tobiano an accepted color for a Welsh? I assume she could have a paint/pinto parent..


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Actually Thoroughbred's can & do come in tobiano, however any paint Thoroughbred is rare.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

JC registered TBs cannot be tobiano. It is not a color that is there. Though if you know of one, please post it.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is so pretty, I love that color


----------



## KDW (May 31, 2011)

She is a gorgeous mare, if you ever want to get rid of her send her up here to Maine,...maybe I will even trade my grulla gelding!


----------



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

Aw thanks guys! She is a lovely mare, very cheeky though!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

A somewhat relevant article.

Coloured thoroughbred a first for Australia | Horsetalk - International horse news


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Good examples of some of the colored TBs out there. Colored TBs tend to be frame, splash, dominant white, etc., but not tobiano.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes, I understand that. Hence my saying "somewhat" relevant. I was looking around and found those horses especially attractively marked.


----------



## AKBarbWire (Aug 6, 2009)

Welsh has sabino which can cause roaning in the coat, plus a paint gene would cause the spotting, two different genes for those patterns. My horse is sabino, everyone thinks he is gray but he is not, he has roaning all over his body & lots of chrome, but he is this color it will not continue to lighten. For a gray or a roan, one parent must be gray or roan. That darn sabino can jump in anywhere, like it did with my horse as both his parent were solid, just a blaze & sock for his black sire, a star & coronet for his bay dam.


----------



## Jaisie (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks AKBarbWire, very helpful info. That horse is beautiful


----------

